
Is the following scenario possible? - whatdoesthe
Just wanted to run a scenario by the community about Bitcoin price drop.<p>We all know that the institutional money is coming this weekend building up to the 18th. Is it possible that someone who would like to keep them away, or &#x27;scare&#x27; the banks could have dumped a small chunk of their coins to freak out the banks? As some sort of a warning, or the  message: &quot;You guys have no idea what you&#x27;re getting into&quot;
======
wmf
Anything is possible, but it sounds like that would just create a dip for them
to buy into.

